# Skinny Fish Build from Sunfish hull



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think the tunnel will do anything with a 5 hp and two people. I built a similar sized boat with a tunnel. In order to for it to run properly it has a 20hp, jackplate, heavily cupped prop and ventilation plate. I built the transom up to get the height. In order to flatten it out, it has a bigger than needed tank in the bow that keeps it down.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> I don't think the tunnel will do anything with a 5 hp and two people. I built a similar sized boat with a tunnel. In order to for it to run properly it has a 20hp, jackplate, heavily cupped prop and ventilation plate. I built the transom up to get the height. In order to flatten it out, it has a bigger than needed tank in the bow that keeps it down.


Thanks for the input, If it runs good with the 5 horse, I may move up to a larger displacement motor so I can take advantage of the tunnel. This is all a great experiment and so far I'm really enjoying the challenge. I'm adding another pic with home made motor sitting in place. Like you I think I will build the transom up a little higher or make a manual jack plate to adjust motor height.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm posting a few more pics from the last two days of work and a sketch or two of what I hope it turns out like. The sketches are not to scale.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

I've been working on the Skinny Fish and now have it upside down on a stand so I can get to the bottom. Here are a few pics of the general idea and how I think the bottom will blend into the original hull.


----------

